# growth



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

hey all, frank has this funny lump on his head, anyone identify it for me ? I've taken him out of the main tank just in case and now hes in paradise in the guppie tank


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is there a worm-like growth coming out of the wound? If it is, it could be an infection at the site of the anchorworm. If there is an anchorworm there, you will need to physically remove it and treat it as a bacterial infection.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

thanks Donh I'll check it out when i get home, not looking forward to holding him still while I'm checking it out though !


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

definately looks like some kind of parasite caused infection. i have seen what people have said were warts on fish and that doesn't look like one.

Joe


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

panic over, just as I was about to take him out of the tank and check him out I noticed the 'growth' had gone, had another look at the picture and guess what it was ? a bloody snail on the glass :-O anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Pezmaster (Aug 23, 2003)

How exactly did you make this mistake? Did you take the picture, then not look at the piranha to confirm?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)




----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

yeah pez pretty much, tanks are dark and hard to examine them, looked at the pic and lobbed him in the guppie tank...boy do i feel sheepish. i'm down a fair few guppies as well ;(


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

funny stuff.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thats pretty cool, thanks for being so honest with us all


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AHHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

hahhahah like it...
alls well that ends well...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hehe :laugh:


----------

